# Turner Tandem?



## ritzelflitzer (Feb 16, 2004)

I found these photos on flickr. Didn't know that there exists a Turner tandem.
Anyone is more knowledgeable about this bike?
Link to flickr:

__
https://flic.kr/p/80311374


----------



## Jon Edwards (Aug 20, 2004)

It belongs to Nick & Kirsty Wallace in the UK.

I believe its the only one in existance and was built by Sherwood Gibson some years back.

There was an article about it in an earlyish copy of Singletrack magazine.


----------



## GregorFuk (Nov 10, 2004)

Jon Edwards said:


> It belongs to Nick & Kirsty Wallace in the UK.
> 
> I believe its the only one in existance and was built by Sherwood Gibson some years back.
> 
> There was an article about it in an earlyish copy of Singletrack magazine.


Have that Singletrack issue, tandom was originaly built for DT and his wife before being sold on.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Cactuscorn, I believe this is one for your classics/rare models thread.


----------



## turnerbikes (Apr 12, 2004)

*tandamonium*

Yes that is the only tandem I ever designed or had made. It was built by Sportech here in SoCal long after Sherwood and I had quit sharing resources.

It is hard enough to live with someone, why would you want to be attached when riding?!

DT


----------



## telebiker (May 6, 2004)

I'd like to see FoShizzle and Aquaholic on it. Aqua in the front of course.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

telebiker said:


> I'd like to see FoShizzle and Aquaholic on it. Aqua in the front of course.


Ohhh yeah????? F'n comedians...the whole lot of ya!


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> Ohhh yeah????? F'n comedians...the whole lot of ya!


Ahhhhhhhh.....dewd. When you post pics telling someone to f-off how about using the spell checker on it first


----------



## Deano (Dec 30, 2003)

*Nick's a top bloke!*

Also has a yellow Burner.


----------



## matt2.4 (Sep 19, 2005)

Nick is a top bloke and I have a Yellow Turner too.. spooky.


----------



## telebiker (May 6, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Ohhh yeah????? F'n comedians...the whole lot of ya!


Sorry Aqua. Didn't know you wanted to be in the back. Maybe you and the Shiz can switch positions during the ride.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

telebiker said:


> I'd like to see FoShizzle and Aquaholic on it. Aqua in the front of course.


....and of course we would have no need for the saddles.....just seatposts baby!


----------



## turnerbikes (Apr 12, 2004)

*tele marker?*

tele biker are you a tele skier as well? Not to many of us around ...

DT


----------



## telebiker (May 6, 2004)

turnerbikes said:


> tele biker are you a tele skier as well? Not to many of us around ...
> 
> DT


Absolutely. I'm actually teleing in this picture although it doesn't look like it. Taken this December in the Purcells of BC.


----------



## telebiker (May 6, 2004)

No girlie seat for you, huh? Shiz, what kind of lube would you use on your post before you inserted into......





the frame?


----------



## telebiker (May 6, 2004)

Phil Wood?


----------



## telebiker (May 6, 2004)

turnerbikes said:


> tele biker are you a tele skier as well? Not to many of us around ...
> 
> DT


Dave, how do you find time to tele? Where do you go, Mammoth?


----------



## Mr Bling (Jan 15, 2005)

telebiker said:


> Absolutely. I'm actually teleing in this picture although it doesn't look like it. Taken this December in the Purcells of BC.


so cool, I am always in wonder when I meet a tele-skier on the slopes.
I've been wanting to try but then again when I go to the mountains I hate wasting time on anything else but skiing.

OT within the OT: I demoed the Volkl Supersport superspeed and allstars (again)...hurts to say but Iwant a pair...


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

...yeah, Tele boards are where it's at! I haven't done any skiing since I moved away from Vail. Grew up in the shadow of Killington....guess I have been using MTB'ing to induce winter amnesia  At least I can ride year round in Virginia!


----------



## turnerbikes (Apr 12, 2004)

*Mammoth*

I buy a pass in the spring when they are cheap and have already been to Mammoth a few trips this year. It is very hard to learn something like tele skiing when you live 5 hours from the resort. Actually I started in Colorado several years ago but I did not get that many days in before we moved back to SoCal. I just bought all new gear this year, the first full set since I started and what a difference it makes. The new skiis have so much power and the Bomber bindings really allow a full connection. I have the new K2 WorkStinx skiis and with all the metal in them they just crush down the hill, and with the shape and width they are the first ski I have ever been able to really lay a groove down at least a couple times a run! Linked grooves is something to shoot for.

crank 'em

DT


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

jncarpenter said:


> ...yeah, Tele boards are where it's at! I haven't done any skiing since I moved away from Vail. Grew up in the shadow of Killington....guess I have been using MTB'ing to induce winter amnesia  At least I can ride year round in Virginia!


We need to meet up for a Snowshoe trip! I've been dying to go skiing this year.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

SSINGA said:


> We need to meet up for a Snowshoe trip! I've been dying to go skiing this year.


....SS is more fun in the summer!


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I just bought new skis this season, Black Diamond _Verdict_ with G3 bindings and all it does is rain here in Vancouver............  
Need the temp to drop, specially higher up.
I need to practice the tele turns and all I am doing is riding my bike............


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

you tele guys are awsome! i love to watch the shear poetry of a good telemarker. theres a suprising amount of them up this way. one of my pals at mt kato, the ski shop guy, is a tele guy and is tryin to talk me into a set. hes also a bike geek so im workin on gettin him to buy a turner but hes too old school for a dualy he says. funny as he just got a new s works. not very old school if ya ask me. maybe he just needs to ride one and squish's would fit him well. you guys know how it is, one ride and the check is signed.


----------



## nick3216 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jon Edwards said:


> It belongs to Nick & Kirsty Wallace in the UK.
> 
> I believe its the only one in existance and was built by Sherwood Gibson some years back.
> 
> There was an article about it in an earlyish copy of Singletrack magazine.


Ahem, Wallis. (English spelling of the Scottish name that means Welsh).

Yep, and we had it out again in Delamere with friends late last month.



Kirsty was sensible enough to get off when we hit the jump spot.


----------



## 2TurnersNotEnough (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Nice piece of Turner history.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

turnerbikes said:


> It is hard enough to live with someone, why would you want to be attached when riding?! DT


Oh so true.


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

Bunch of old school, James Taylor hippies on this thread. Just kidding. I have huge respect for tele skiing. I've been skiing my whole life and always watched in awe when the tele guys (rarely saw a girl doing it) carved their sweet deep knee bend turns. So I decided to try it a few winters back in W/B. Lets just say I should have been doing thousands of lunges a day months before I gave it a go. I practiced my tele turns till about 1230 when my legs completely failed and could not make it down the hill to the lodge. It was very humbling. I was starting to get the turns, but oh, the pain. I cannot remember a time when my legs failed as completely as that time, ever! Anyway, good job you free heel tele-er hippies.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Jewell of D(enial) said:


> Bunch of old school, James Taylor hippies on this thread.


I may be old, but I'm not old school. My Asolo Extreme leather tele boots are retired on the rack next to my trusty Fischer America STs and Roteffella three pins. New school is where it's at - using this stuff makes it almost as easy as Alpine (almost  )


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

Sweet gear. I mean really sweet. What's the total $ figure for the three? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Jewell of D(enial) said:


> Sweet gear. I mean really sweet. What's the total $ figure for the three? If you don't mind me asking.


There were some Black Diamond sticks for sale on this site not to long ago. http://www.steepandcheap.com/


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Jewell of D(enial) said:


> Sweet gear. I mean really sweet. What's the total $ figure for the three? If you don't mind me asking.


Jewell - the whole set up was about $675 - the Black Diamonds are a couple of model years old, you can find them as NOS at places like Sierra Traging Post for about $225. Same thing with the Garmont Squadras. The binders go for full price, but if you shop around there are plenty of deals out there. This gear will be getting some use over the next few days - we're doing a 10th Mountain Hut trip for some nice back country skiing - it's not riding, but it comes in a close second.


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

That's a much better price than I thought just looking at the gear. I'm always drooling over shwag such as that, but I haven't actually shoped for skies/bindings or boots in years. Since being in SoCal I haven't persued my sking passion much at all - money and time... I grew up in Napa Valley and spent many days in Tahoe and I miss it terribly. I'm as far from a SoCal girl as they come, but I'm here, looking to make a break away soon. I do love California though, the Sierras, etc...but I'm sure the move will be out of state (Utah, Colorado, Idaho) because of the housing market being ____________ (you fill in the blank. To many choices for me to pick just one). Anyway, have on your trip and post some pics. I'm jealous!


----------

